# SiteGrinder2 ?



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

OK! I need honest opinions here. I am a graphic artist as well as 3D artist. I am getting ready to launch my T-shirt company and need to build a website to showcase and sell our products. I am not any kind of programmer. I don't know html, xhtml, asp, php or any other kind of language other than English. With that said, has anyone used or have experience with SiteGrinder2 from medialabs to create their websites? Good, Bad, Indifferent? It sounds like it would be perfect for me (someone who does not know anything about programming) but does it actually work and create a decent webpage? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> but does it actually work and create a decent webpage?


Do they have any examples posted that show the final webpage that was created from sitegrinder2? 

Do they have any ecommerce examples posted that were made with sitegrinder2?

I've never heard of it myself, but looking at the description it looks like it's just a plugin program that takes a website graphic layout that you've designed in photoshop and creates the HTML for you.

So it will work to get your photoshop web design into actual HTML, but it won't design the website for you. It won't contain any ecommerce functions.

What are you looking to do with your website?


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Do they have any examples posted that show the final webpage that was created from sitegrinder2?
> 
> Do they have any ecommerce examples posted that were made with sitegrinder2?
> 
> ...


On the website they do have examples and they look nice.

They state on their site it was created with sitegrinder2 and they have e-commerce availability.

You are correct! It is a plugin for Photoshop and you basically design the look and feel of your site directly in photoshop. It also creates CSS.

I believe that is correct. I have an e-mail into them to find out. But I have a friend who can do the php programming for me to integrate a shopping cart into the site. So I think I would be ok. Any thoughts? good idea or bad idea?

Advertise and sell our brand.


----------



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

Tbiggs, Have you tried that site yet? How is it? I need to sign up a website also.


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

deweyevans said:


> Tbiggs, Have you tried that site yet? How is it? I need to sign up a website also.


Not yet. I am researching and making sure it is going to work with my needs. You can download a trial version to see if you like it or not. I downloaded the trial and so far I am impressed. I just want to make sure I can integrate a shopping cart, otherwise it will be useless to me.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I just want to make sure I can integrate a shopping cart, otherwise it will be useless to me.


Once you have the HTML that the program produces, you can integrate it into just about any shopping cart (with varying degrees of difficulty depending on the shopping cart program).

Shopping carts just need you to cut and paste HTML code into the appropriate areas to be customized.


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Once you have the HTML that the program produces, you can integrate it into just about any shopping cart (with varying degrees of difficulty depending on the shopping cart program).
> 
> Shopping carts just need you to cut and paste HTML code into the appropriate areas to be customized.


Thanks for the feedback Rodney.


----------

